
Ursula K. Le Guin has died - mjn
https://locusmag.com/2018/01/ursula-k-le-guin-1929-2018/
======
lylejohnson
[https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/01/23/obituaries/ursula-k-
le...](https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/01/23/obituaries/ursula-k-le-guin-
acclaimed-for-her-fantasy-fiction-is-dead-at-88.html?referer=)

------
ericmcer
R.I.P. Ursula, Left Hand of Darkness was one of my go to books for convincing
literature snobs that SF was a legitimate genre.

------
anarcat
poor site is suffering HN! wrath. mirror:
[http://archive.is/y5BI1](http://archive.is/y5BI1)

~~~
dang
That one has a pop-up in it, unfortunately, and it looks likes the article
isn't as substantive as the NYT obituary. Normally we'd prefer the niche
source but in this case it's probably best to merge the thread into
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16218439](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16218439).

